# Plant Ready Nano Tanks?



## Glossy (Feb 24, 2004)

Hello!  

I'm new to the forum but not new to planted aquariums. I've always been getting simple setups where I would add on higher lighting but lately adding those things has begun to get tiring.

Are there any cube-ish nano tanks (8-12G) available with the higher lighting (3-4 WPG)? I'm looking into starting another glossostigma tank and I know some type of kit has to be out there. Any suggestions? Buying overseas isn't a problem and I have a feeling that Japan might have something.

Also, I'm posting this here as a last resort. I've done mass Google searches and I've come up empty-handed. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Steve Pituch (Jan 25, 2004)

*high light nano*

Glossy,



> You may be interested to know that JBJ is going to release a model later this year with two 24 watt PCs.


See this thread: http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=165

Steve Pituch


----------

